# Wi-Fi News > Ειδήσεις - Αναδημοσίευση άρθρων >  Nova: Είσοδος στο δορυφορικό ίντερνετ

## sv1bds

Nova: Είσοδος στο δορυφορικό ίντερνετ
Η ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ Σάββατο, 18 Ιουνίου 2011 


Την απόσυρσή της από την αγορά της αναλογικής τηλεόρασης, αλλά και την είσοδό της στην αγορά του δορυφορικού ίντερνετ -με πωλήσεις «πακέτο» τηλεόρασης και ίντερνετ-, σχεδιάζει η Nova, θυγατρική της Forthnet [FORr.AT] Σχετικά άρθρα .

Ειδικότερα και σύμφωνα με τον Πάνο Παπαδόπουλο, CEO του Forthnet Group, το ιδιαίτερα υψηλό κόστος που έχει η υπενοικίαση των συχνοτήτων για την εξυπηρέτηση του αναλογικού «μπουκέτου» της Nova από την ΕΡΤ -περίπου 3 εκατ. ευρώ- σε συνδυασμό με το χαμηλό αριθμό συνδρομητών που πλέον παρουσιάζει η συγκεκριμένη υπηρεσία (περίπου 10.000 έναντι των 330.000 που έχουν επιλέξει το ψηφιακό μπουκέτο) κάνει την εταιρεία να εξετάζει τη διακοπή της συγκεκριμένης συνεργασίας με το δημόσιο ραδιοτηλεοπτικό φορέα.

Επισημαίνεται ότι η εξέλιξη αυτή θα αποτελούσε μια σημαντική μείωση κόστους λειτουργίας για την εταιρεία συνδρομητικών τηλεοπτικών υπηρεσιών, θα μείωνε ωστόσο και τα έσοδα της ΕΡΤ. Επισημαίνεται, πάντως, ότι ούτως ή άλλως σε περίπου δυο με τρία χρόνια, οι επίγειες τηλεοπτικές υπηρεσίες θα γίνουν υποχρεωτικά αποκλειστικά ψηφιακές, τομέα στον οποίο η εταιρεία έχει πρόθεση να επενδύσει.

Στο επόμενο χρονικό διάστημα, πάντως, η εταιρεία, ετοιμάζεται να κάνει ένα σημαντικό άλμα, παρέχοντας εκτός των άλλων και υπηρεσίες ίντερνετ μέσω δορυφόρου.

Οι υπηρεσίες αυτές θα δίνουν 10Mbps download και 2Mbps upload, θα παρέχονται σε συνεργασία με την Eutelsat -πράγμα που θα ενδυναμώσει σημαντικά την υφιστάμενη σχέση των δύο εταιρειών- και θα καλύψουν και τις διαδικτυακές ανάγκες περιοχών της περιφέρειας, όπου οι ταχύτητες του ίντερνετ, είναι ακόμα πολύ χαμηλές.

Η υπηρεσία που θα βγει στην αγορά από το Σεπτέμβριο, θα παρέχεται αυτοτελώς, αλλά και σε συνδυασμό με πακέτο τηλεοπτικών υπηρεσιών, (θα χρειάζεται δορυφορικό πιάτο με διπλό LNB και βέβαια μόντεμ, εκτός από αποκωδικοποιητή), ενώ η εταιρεία εξετάζει διάφορα πιθανά προγράμματα συνδυασμού τηλεπικοινωνιακών και τηλεοπτικών υπηρεσιών.

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ - [email protected]

----------


## tsatasos

Λογικά πρόκειται για το ίδιο πακέτο που δίνει η Eutelsat στις 9 μοίρες ανατολικά στην Ka Band από αρχές Ιουνίου και είναι ήδη διαθέσιμο από 2 ελληνικές εταιρείες (στη μία δουλεύω κεγώ), με ταχύτητες 6/1, 8/2, 10/2, 10/4 και διαθέσιμο όγκο για εγγυημένη ταχύτητα 4,8,13,25GB/μήνα αντίστοιχα. Μετά η ταχύτητα πέφτει σταδιακά μέχρι και στα 64/16Κ.

Με το 6/1 που δοκίμασα κατέβαζα σταθερά πάνω από 700KB/s και ping γύρω στα 600-700ms.

Πολύ καλό πακέτο και με προσιτές τιμές, αλλά δυστυχώς αυτός ο περιορισμός στον όγκο είναι που τους κάνει όλους να κολλάνε.

Είναι μόνο για όσους δεν τους ενδιαφέρει το download και θέλουν απλά να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους αλλά δεν υπάρχει άλλη λύση (ασύρματο link, καλό σήμα 3g).

----------


## NetTraptor

Με 600-700ms? Τι δουλειά κάνεις? Μέχρι να δεις μια είδηση θα είναι ήδη παλιά. ::

----------


## john70

Over satellite πας μόνο εκει που δεν καμία άλλη δυνατότητα σύνδεσης. Δεν είναι μόνο το delay που ανάλογα την τεχνολογία παει απο 600ms εώς και 3000ms Αλλά και το τρομερό overbook που κάνουν οι sat ISP προκειμένου να έχει κέρδος η μίσθωση ενός transpoder

----------


## tsatasos

Ναι 600-700 και μάλιστα είναι το καλύτερο που υπάρχει σε δορυφορικό internet. Άλλοι πάροχοι έχουν 1200-1800ms.

Πάντως δεν ξέρω τί έχουν κάνει αλλά τον τελευταίο χρόνο πάει πάρα πολύ καλά στο σερφάρισμα (όπως πήγαινε η dsl μου όταν ήταν 2048/256 με τον παλιό firefox) και μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις voip μια χαρά. Δε φαίνεται δηλαδή ότι έχει τόσο καθυστέρηση.

----------


## papashark

> Με 600-700ms? Τι δουλειά κάνεις? Μέχρι να δεις μια είδηση θα είναι ήδη παλιά.


Τα "πάντα" όταν δεν έχεις άλλη λύση...

Μην σου πω ότι σε καράβι είναι ο παράδεισος....

----------


## john70

VoIP έχω δοκιμάσει και σε 2000 msec και παει μια χαρα το βασικό είναι να είναι σταθερό και Όχι μεταβαλλόμενο το delay. Σε Κάθε περίπτωση η καθυστέρηση στην καλύτερη περίπτωση είναι 600 msec για τερματικα χωρίς σύνδεση σε HUB και απο εκει και πέρα αναλλογα τον πάροχο και την υλοποίηση. Το μεγάλο πρόβλημα ξεκινάει όταν πουλάμε 20 και 30 φορές παραπάνω απο το ratio που υπόσχονται οι πάροχοι ( βλέπε Hellas sat )

----------


## NetTraptor

> Τα "πάντα" όταν δεν έχεις άλλη λύση...
> 
> Μην σου πω ότι σε καράβι είναι ο παράδεισος....


Με τσιπιδες εχεις μπλέξει  :: 

Εδώ μιλάμε για ξηρά όμως. Και είναι απαράδεκτο εν έτη 2011. 

Όλα στην τελική θα εξαρτηθούν από την τιμή. Αν είναι σαν το πακέτο Nova να βράσω. Τουλάχιστον για τους καταναλωτές

----------


## tsatasos

Αυτό που λέω εγώ ξεκινάει από 43€/μήνα τελική και έχει δωρεάν τον εξοπλισμό για 24μηνο συμβόλαιο.

Πολύ φθηνό κάτω από 20€/μήνα δε νομίζω να βγάλει ποτέ κανείς.

Το δορυφορικό internet πάντως το έχει ανάγκη πολύς κόσμος εδώ στην Ελλάδα, αλλά δεν γνωρίζουν όλοι την ύπαρξή του.

----------


## papashark

> Με τσιπιδες εχεις μπλέξει 
> 
> Εδώ μιλάμε για ξηρά όμως. Και είναι απαράδεκτο εν έτη 2011. 
> 
> Όλα στην τελική θα εξαρτηθούν από την τιμή. Αν είναι σαν το πακέτο Nova να βράσω. Τουλάχιστον για τους καταναλωτές


Ναι πράγματι, τσίπηδες...

Για παράδειγμα σε κάτι μικρά yaght που είχα περάσει (από 40 μέχρι 100 μέτρα), προτιμούσαν να δίνουν 2Κ$ πριν από 4-5 χρόνια για Vsat τον μήνα παρά 10Κ$ για 128Κ του fleet.....

Κάτι Σεϊχηδες, τραπεζίτες, εφοπλιστές, πλέμπα σου λέω παιδί μου, πλέμπα και τσίπηδες....

Η' σε κάτι ποντοπόρα φορτηγά, που δίνουν 80Κ$ για μια εγκατάσταση vsat....

----------


## NetTraptor

πριν 4-5 χρόνια

----------

